# Teal Tags Delayed



## MudDucker (Aug 27, 2022)

Due to a paper shortage, an insufficient supply of teal tags are available.  You better apply early!


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 27, 2022)

OMG!! Why do we always have issues getting Teal tags? Someone needs to do something about this reoccurring problem, we only have a short time to get this resolved.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 27, 2022)

Got mine in July  for Georgia and Flordia arrived in the mail today


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 28, 2022)

Picked mine up last week here and in Carabelle.  I'm good to go!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 28, 2022)

Here you go


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Aug 28, 2022)

Got my Bluewing tags but the lady at state dept said they ran out of the special paper before most of the Greenwing tags were printed.


----------



## tmiller (Aug 29, 2022)

Glad I got mine early too....we had a great "early early season" opener! I am not sure but we might have shot over our limit!


----------



## Take2 (Aug 29, 2022)

I gave up last week after making my second trip to the post office. For those of you I promised to sell mine off to I'm sorry.


----------



## Bigearl68 (Aug 29, 2022)

What the heck are Teal tags?


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Aug 29, 2022)

I put in for 24 and got 6...


----------



## leeledger (Aug 30, 2022)

I was going apply online, but they was an expedited shipping cost so I will just sit the season out. Don't hunt early season without them.


----------



## Bigearl68 (Aug 30, 2022)

Mexican Squealer said:


> I put in for 24 and got 6...
> View attachment 1173247


I digress, what are they? I’ve never heard of early season “tags” for teal.


----------



## Take2 (Sep 1, 2022)

Bigearl68 said:


> I digress, what are they? I’ve never heard of early season “tags” for teal.


Same thing happened to me many moons ago. Never knew you needed a tag. Mr. Green jeans said "ignorance is not an excuse". Thankfully, it has become a teaching point here every year.


----------



## Evergreen (Sep 1, 2022)

I can't believe they run out every year, then when you do get lucky and find any it's never enough. It's a particular type of card stock boys if your thinking of printing your own. Just be careful they monitor those serial numbers pretty well. I'm not recommending this but about the best thing you can do if you don't draw them is find a nice little secluded spot, load her up with the yeller acorns and forget steel shot just get some high brass Rio 6's and bang away. Keep a buddy (just remember to shoot his limit too) at the landing with the truck running and make sure your boat is faster than the game wardens. Don't buy expensive decoys, theres a good chance you won't have time to even pick them up.


----------



## Bigearl68 (Sep 1, 2022)

I just checked the state site and it said “ Waterfowl hunters need a hunting license, the Georgia migratory bird stamp and the federal duck stamp.”
 I would be seeing the warden in court to let a judge decide.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 1, 2022)

Ain’t nobody got time for that....


----------



## Evergreen (Sep 1, 2022)

Bigearl68 said:


> I just checked the state site and it said “ Waterfowl hunters need a hunting license, the Georgia migratory bird stamp and the federal duck stamp.”
> I would be seeing the warden in court to let a judge decide.



It's less of a hassle to just pay the fine, leaving your future up to a judge may suck if you drop the soap


----------



## flatsmaster (Sep 1, 2022)

Do you need them there fancy tags if you always miss those little rockets ???


----------



## leeledger (Sep 1, 2022)

Use to know a guy named "Crabby Bill".... He got busted hunting without his teal tags a decade ago... They took his gun and boat... they may have gotten his dog and screen name too.


----------



## Evergreen (Sep 1, 2022)

leeledger said:


> Use to know a guy named "Crabby Bill".... He got busted hunting without his teal tags a decade ago... They took his gun and boat... they may have gotten his dog and screen name too.



Still can't believe they took his dog. He eventually got the boat back though right?


----------



## Bigearl68 (Sep 1, 2022)

leeledger said:


> Use to know a guy named "Crabby Bill".... He got busted hunting without his teal tags a decade ago... They took his gun and boat... they may have gotten his dog and screen name too.


Oh I have no plans to hunt early season now or in years to come. I just found it odd that I have known about the early season forever and this was the first time I had ever heard about “teal tags”. Simply pointing out its obscurity from normal waterfowl requirements in the regulations that I have always looked to.  It also seems funny that they are required by the state and the state isn’t being held accountable for their shortcomings with regards to printing adequate numbers of tags for sportsman. If they can’t print tags that’s their fault not sportsman. Hunting without tags should be perfectly legal in this particular case, but obviously won’t be. Just another case of the government letting down its constituency, but I guess we are all getting used to that I guess.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 1, 2022)

Well said


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 1, 2022)

Crabby bill.... Those were the good ole days.  The wild wild west if you will.  I been hanging on by a thread ever since


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2022)

Bigearl68 said:


> I digress, what are they? I’ve never heard of early season “tags” for teal.


I get them every year


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 1, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Crabby bill.... Those were the good ole days.  The wild wild west if you will.  I been hanging on by a thread ever since


?


----------



## JonathonJEB (Sep 1, 2022)

I just chance it. And go without them. I dont get goose tags either.


----------



## Take2 (Sep 2, 2022)

leeledger said:


> Use to know a guy named "Crabby Bill".... He got busted hunting without his teal tags a decade ago... They took his gun and boat... they may have gotten his dog and screen name too.


I remember that well. 870 and he never got it back.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 2, 2022)

Bigearl68 said:


> What the heck are Teal tags?





Bigearl68 said:


> I digress, what are they? I’ve never heard of early season “tags” for teal.





Bigearl68 said:


> I just checked the state site and it said “ Waterfowl hunters need a hunting license, the Georgia migratory bird stamp and the federal duck stamp.”
> I would be seeing the warden in court to let a judge decide.


I asked the same question last year.
I was told its some kind of running joke. 
I guess at one time they were needed or maybe some states still do. 
I say just follow  what's listed in the regs and be done.


----------



## Bigearl68 (Sep 2, 2022)

Ah no wonder I couldn’t find anything about it. Running gag and I’m the dope. Thanks guys


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2022)

Ok enough. What does it take to hunt waterfowl in Georgia.
Federal duck stamp
Georgia small game hunting license 
Georgia waterfowl license 
Hip permit Which is free. 
if you hunt on a Georgia WMA like the Altamaha WMA you got to have a WMA permit
if you hunt on a military post or base and are a civilian some military bases do not allow civilians to hunt some do. Not all allow waterfowl or small game. You must purchase the base hunting license in addition to the other license that I have mentioned. You may also have to attend a game wardens meeting for that military installation.  You will have to register your gun on that installation . You gun registration on Fort Stewart will not work on Kings Bay and probably won’t work on Fort Benning You can hunt most rivers , lakes and salt marsh and the ocean. Be careful not approach restricted areas , Natural gas storage , Nuc plant. And some Naval installations. Rivers that run through military installations are under the control of tha installation. If you hunt around a National Wild life refuge there are probably areas where they allow hunting and areas that hunting is allowed. Some areas may be open to big game and not duck or goose hunting. You will more than likely have to buy a permit for tha National Wildlife refuge . Your Georgia WMA permit will not work for this. Now let me warn you. I am not a game warden and I don’t know everything. The reason I know this is that I have hunted costal Georgia since 1978. I have hunt WMAs ,National Wildlife refuges and several military installations. I have hunted rivers Lakes and salt marsh and the ocean, you as a duck hunter should know the regulations better than the game wardens. If you don’t know call DNR or the military  or WMA or the NWR and talk  some body that knows . Not some office person. Now good luck and dont forget your teal tags?


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2022)

Bigearl68 said:


> Ah no wonder I couldn’t find anything about it. Running gag and I’m the dope. Thanks guys


Read the regulations


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 2, 2022)

Guess what weekend after next I’m shooting wood ducks . Flordia allows wood duck hunting during teal season.


----------



## Evergreen (Sep 3, 2022)

Bigearl68 said:


> Ah no wonder I couldn’t find anything about it. Running gag and I’m the dope. Thanks guys



All in good fun


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 3, 2022)

?? every time


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 3, 2022)

Bigearl68 said:


> Ah no wonder I couldn’t find anything about it. Running gag and I’m the dope. Thanks guys


I was last year


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2022)

You just can't have a season without the teal tag gag.  Its points out the nubbies to this forum every time.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 4, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> You just can't have a season without the teal tag gag.  Its points out the nubbies to this forum every time.


Shame we don't have one still...here's to youth day though


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2022)

WOODIE13 said:


> Shame we don't have one still...here's to youth day though


I get to shoot on youth day ?


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 5, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> I get to shoot on youth day ?


Can't do that here either


----------

